# Linux DRM: how to tell which (ported) version is in use?



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 17, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> … probed on 2021-11-13 <https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=ea51e03be6> showed _graphics/drm-current-kmod 5.4.144.g20211012_ (i.e. *5.4*) from the FreeBSD repository *however* the DRM might have been superior (master). Re: <https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod/commits/master> I can't tell whether it would have been *5.5, 5.6 or 5.7*. …



*Without* looking at the port/package name or version:

*how can I tell the version that's in use by the currently running OS?*
(5.4, 5.5, 5.6 or 5.7.)


I can't see anything suitably distinctive in /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

With graphics/drm_info I can get, for example:


```
% drm_info | head -n 2
Node: /dev/dri/card0
├───Driver: radeon (ATI Radeon) version 2.50.0 (20080528)
%
```

– however that's not enough to tell the ported version of DRM, and there's no "5." string in full output from `drm_info`.

Similarly, with graphics/mesa-demos:


```
% glxgears -info | head -n 5
Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
GL_RENDERER   = AMD TURKS (DRM 2.50.0 / 14.0-CURRENT, LLVM 12.0.1)
GL_VERSION    = 3.1 Mesa 21.1.8
GL_VENDOR     = X.Org
%
```

– not enough to tell the ported version.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 17, 2021)

I have a line in /var/log/messages

```
Tuesday:14:39:54.349 mail kernel user notice <6>[drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
```
No idea what it means


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 17, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> No idea what it means



Re: the meaning of DRM `2.50.0` I can not find an answer at https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm>.


----------

